# Webservice mit C++ aufrufen



## BugsBastard (4. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Webservices mit Java Programmiert und ins Netz gestellt. Diese Webservices sollen zwischen einem Desktop-Programm und unserer Firmendatenbank Daten austauschen.

Das Desktop-Programm wird nicht von mir Programmiert sondern von einem Partner von uns. Dieser kann aber meine Webservices nicht ansprechen (obwohl das mit Java kein Problem ist). Nun bittet er mich ihm ein C++-Beispiel für Ihn zu programmieren um an die Webservices heranzukommen.

Da ich leider noch nie mit C++ programmiert habe möchte ich hier die Frage stellen: Wo kann ich solche Beispiele finden (am besten Englisch da unser Partner kein Deutsch kann)?

Der Webservice besteht aus 3 Methoden die jeweils einen XML-String als Argument benötigen (Methoden Login/Register/Book) und auch einen XML-String zurückliefern.

Vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme und für eure Antworten ,

Gruss,

Bugs


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. März 2004)

Moin!

http://www.systinet.com/resources/tutorials
et la: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...y/en-us/MsComWsSDKProject/SDK/Sample_Code.asp
Gruß Tom


----------

